# Help with snack sticks



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm making snack sticks out of some of my venison and was wondering if anyone has tried putting cheese in their snack sticks? Do you u use high temp? And how much do you use?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I put cheese in my sticks last year and was happy with them. I put 1 lb cheese per 10 lbs of meat.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

was that high temp cheese you used? was it shredded cheese?[/quote]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Always use high temp cheese.If you don't it will melt in the meat and basically be a mess.Most use cheddar,but jalepeno jack is really good also.I use 8 oz per 10 lbs meat.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I use high temp cheese as well.


----------

